# Calls to stop unnecessary suffering in care homes on World Diabetes Day



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2012)

A leading diabetes expert is calling on care homes on World Diabetes Day to improve the ways in which diabetes care is organised and delivered.

Professor Alan Sinclair, director of the Institute of Diabetes for Older People (IDOP) wants to see urgent support put in place for the ?silent minority? in care homes to avoid unnecessary suffering and even premature deaths.

More than a quarter of care home residents have diabetes, which can be more difficult to manage in older people because of other linked disorders or diseases and their treatments.

Professor Sinclair is urging managers and owners to complete the first-ever national Care Home Diabetes Audit, which was launched this autumn to examine current diabetes procedures and practices.

http://www.carehome.co.uk/news/arti...suffering-in-care-homes-on-world-diabetes-day


----------



## StephenM (Nov 14, 2012)

Many medical conditions are managed badly in (un)care(ing) homes. A friend's late mother had both diabetes and parkinsons. The drugs for these conditions have to be administered regularly and on time, and yet they seemed to be given at times to suit the staff rather than times to optimise control of the conditions. Sadly this probably halved her remaining years. One carer even told him that a BG of 11 was quite normal for an elderly person. I will shoot myself first rather than go in one of these places!!!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm with you Stephen!  Sadly it's the same in hospital though so why would care homes be any better?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2012)

trophywench said:


> I'm with you Stephen!  Sadly it's the same in hospital though so why would care homes be any better?



Let's not tar them all with the same brush, I imagine the quality of care is as variable as it is elsewhere in healthcare (unfortunately). My Mum is transformed in her current home from the previous one. The main problem is the low pay for what is such a difficult job - it attracts a lot of low paid, low- skilled ( as well as a lot of dedicated, vocationally motivated) people. Those with a true vocation have to struggle to keep standards up against huge odds


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 16, 2012)

StephenM said:


> Many medical conditions are managed badly in (un)care(ing) homes. A friend's late mother had both diabetes and parkinsons. The drugs for these conditions have to be administered regularly and on time, and yet they seemed to be given at times to suit the staff rather than times to optimise control of the conditions. Sadly this probably halved her remaining years. One carer even told him that a BG of 11 was quite normal for an elderly person. I will shoot myself first rather than go in one of these places!!!



Rather than spout of comments heard from a friend of a friends friend, trying finding the facts before making such stupid comments. My Daughter has worked in a Care home for 13 years as a Senior Carer, she has to work Saturdays, Sundays and ALL Bank holidays in fact she has not been at home for Christmas for 13 years, she is not paid any extra for working these weekend or Bank Holidays, just the minimum wage. She does it because she is dedicated to helping the aged. I'm not saying that all carers are as dedicated, there are good and bad as in all jobs. One thing is certain, you Stephen would not last 2 minutes in the job. Another thing is, the carers by law do not administer medication or drugs, that is done by a Qualified Nurse
who has to go around seeing to approx: 26 residents. Rather than complain about those doing a job that not many would take on, try having a go at the management and companies that just rake in the money and dont care about the staff.Things like , you normally get a paid 20 minute break, but to save money the company says you can now have a 30 minute break, but you will not be paid for the break. A company that reduces your working week from 8 hours a day to 6 hours a day, then complains that people refuse to work overtime  (remember no extra just minimum wage) to help out because of staff shortages. I could go on. But remember if you would rather shoot yourself, let me know....I'll be happy to help you pull the trigger.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 16, 2012)

StephenM said:


> Many medical conditions are managed badly in (un)care(ing) homes. A friend's late mother had both diabetes and parkinsons. The drugs for these conditions have to be administered regularly and on time, and yet they seemed to be given at times to suit the staff rather than times to optimise control of the conditions. Sadly this probably halved her remaining years. One carer even told him that a BG of 11 was quite normal for an elderly person. I will shoot myself first rather than go in one of these places!!!



Awful! There are some terrible places out there as well as some good ones. My Dad's in a pretty decent one in Wigan now and is well looked after. Fortunately, he doesn't have diabetes but his other medical conditions require a vigilant medical team.

Andy


----------



## StephenM (Nov 17, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Rather than spout of comments heard from a friend of a friends friend, trying finding the facts before making such stupid comments. My Daughter has worked in a Care home for 13 years as a Senior Carer, she has to work Saturdays, Sundays and ALL Bank holidays in fact she has not been at home for Christmas for 13 years, she is not paid any extra for working these weekend or Bank Holidays, just the minimum wage. She does it because she is dedicated to helping the aged. I'm not saying that all carers are as dedicated, there are good and bad as in all jobs. One thing is certain, you Stephen would not last 2 minutes in the job. Another thing is, the carers by law do not administer medication or drugs, that is done by a Qualified Nurse
> who has to go around seeing to approx: 26 residents. Rather than complain about those doing a job that not many would take on, try having a go at the management and companies that just rake in the money and dont care about the staff.Things like , you normally get a paid 20 minute break, but to save money the company says you can now have a 30 minute break, but you will not be paid for the break. A company that reduces your working week from 8 hours a day to 6 hours a day, then complains that people refuse to work overtime  (remember no extra just minimum wage) to help out because of staff shortages. I could go on. But remember if you would rather shoot yourself, let me know....I'll be happy to help you pull the trigger.



John ? calm down and come off the ceiling! I suspect you read neither Northerner?s link nor my reply in full before firing off. The lady concerned was a friend?s mother ? a lady I respected and knew well ? and not a friend?s friend?s friend! Also not all drugs are administered in care homes by qualified nurses ? as I understand it routine drugs (not insulin injections or similar) can be dispensed by more senior carers who have completed and passed the appropriate BTEC. I agree that the salary paid to carers is unacceptably low compared to other 24x7 workers such as nurses and paramedics. In line with this those that are useless and uncaring would have to be thrown out! My mother spent the last few months of her life in a care home and every time I visited half the carers seemed to be hanging out the back testing and smoking. A low salary gives nobody the right to mistreat others any more than it gives a lowly paid waiter the right to spit in your food.

When the time comes I suggest a game of Russian Roulette ? the TV rights funding research into diabetes.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 17, 2012)

StephenM said:


> When the time comes I suggest a game of Russian Roulette ? the TV rights funding research into diabetes.



I'll open the book now. 

Odds are 2-1 on for both candidates (I believe, with my poor betting knowledge that is ?1 for every ?2 bet if successful, plus your stake back).

Any profits will fund my bank balance!


----------



## StephenM (Nov 17, 2012)

You will never be a rich man!  If you receive a ?1 bet for each person the winner would receive ?2 plus their ?1 stake and you would be ?1 out of pocket. However, if you offer 1:2 odds the winner would receive 50p plus their ?1 stake and you would have made 50p. Two happy people!  Yes I had a slightly misspent youth!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 17, 2012)

Ah! There you go, I always wondered why I was a poor man! 

And to get back on to the subject of this thread. To ensure my happiness in a care home, I hope they never have a gambling syndicate!

Andy


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 17, 2012)

Stephen. Having now accused staff of pleasing themselves when they give out medication, and now revealing that everytime you visited your mother in a nursing home that 50% of the staff were always out the back testing !!!!(testing what out the back) and smoking, as a responsible person showing concern for the residents, I assume in each case you completed the complaint form to the CCQ (Care Quality Commission)an independent body, that would have investigated your complaints.

By the way, you were the one that said you would rather shoot yourself, not me, I merely offered to help you pull the trigger.


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 17, 2012)

Andy HB said:


> Ah! There you go, I always wondered why I was a poor man!
> 
> And to get back on to the subject of this thread. To ensure my happiness in a care home, I hope they never have a gambling syndicate!
> 
> Andy




Well, there you go Andy, I have more sense than to say I would rather shoot myself than be cared for


----------



## trophywench (Nov 17, 2012)

Well it's always the flipping Chiefs and hardly ever the Indians that the probs lie with whether in the NHS, in Care Homes, or in offices of any sort around the country.  I can't speak for factories as I have never worked in one but have no better expectation of them from what I hear by those that do.

Management of commercial companies is there to make money.  The staff may have a different agenda.  The clever bit is to get the Balance right between thos etwo things and all sorts of other ones all at the same time.

Maybe diabetics would have the necessary skills!


----------



## StephenM (Nov 18, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Stephen. Having now accused staff of pleasing themselves when they give out medication, and now revealing that everytime you visited your mother in a nursing home that 50% of the staff were always out the back testing !!!!(testing what out the back) and smoking, as a responsible person showing concern for the residents, I assume in each case you completed the complaint form to the CCQ (Care Quality Commission)an independent body, that would have investigated your complaints.
> 
> By the way, you were the one that said you would rather shoot yourself, not me, I merely offered to help you pull the trigger.



50 samples of urine with Diastix!   No actually it was a typo for texting that seems a modern alternative to work! I did make a number of complaints to both the home and the nearby hospital where she was admitted to a number of times. None was ever resolved. However we are talking about five years ago now and I believe that the procedures for handling complaints has improved!


----------

